# Locative cases



## mikasa_90

*Can you tell me locative cases in Romanian how are they?

For example:

1) I'm at home
1)Sunt acasa(?)

2)I go to Roma
2)Ma duc la Roma(?)


*


----------



## jazyk

Sunt acasă.
Mă duc la Roma.

În, la and pe (and other prepositions) are used without the definite articles, unless the noun is modified by let's say a relative clause or adjectives:

Cartea este pe masă. The book is on the table, even though you say the table in English (and sulla tavola in Italian) you don't use the article in Romanian.That's why it's masă and not masa.

Cartea este pe masa pe care am cumpărat-o ieri. The book is on the table that I bought yesterday. Here you use the article (masa) because you're modifying it with a relative clause.

Cartea este pe masa mică. The book is on the small table. Here you have an article (masa and not masă) because an adjetive is qualifying it.

I hope I got everything right.


----------



## Zamolxis

jazyk said:


> I hope I got everything right.


Yep. You did. I'm impressed!

Some Romanian in your family, or you just love languages?


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie mille della spiegazione


----------

